# Humping, Please help...



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is one cure for that that always works. It involves a little bit of surgery. Don't get too upset about it. That is very normal behavior for young male puppies. He is trying to establish his place in the hierarchy of dogs. Just be careful he does not get close to any aggressive males, or he could end up getting hurt.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, he's being a dog! :doh: Dogs do things that work for them... this often doesn't include what we think is polite. 

That said, I don't tolerate humping. I see so many dogs that get rather obsessed with it that it becomes a nerotic thing. So it's good you're working to stop it now while he's young! 

Boone would sometimes try to hump as a young puppy too. I corrected the behavior by pulling him out of the fun, leashing him up, and making him lie down by me for a minute or two. Just long enough for him to realize he's missing out on lots of fun. 

Then I'd let him go again. The key is to watch him really closely. If he's even starting to posture like he's going to try and hump another dog say "Griffyn, no!" If he actually tries it... time out again. Yes, it's tedious, but I prefer it to harshly correcting the dog, because then he'll just learn to avoid you. 

Also, the socialization my dogs get when they're young is with dogs I know. I make play groups of my own. That way I can control who my dog is playing with & the other owners can back me up if I need to have my puppy seperated from the others for a few minutes. The best way to do this is get in a puppy kindergarten class & start chatting with the other owners. Offer your backyard and sell it as an opportunity to wear out their puppy. A tired puppy is a good one. 

Boone goes to a dog park now... he's 15 months old. But I can control his behavior and I know a rough or badly behaved dog won't ruin his confidence. I worry with young puppies that one bad experience will leave them skittish or aggressively defensive.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any great revelations. You just have to keep telling him no and pulling him off. The best deterrent is for the other dog to turn around and give him what for, but a lot of dogs aren't forceful enough with their disapproval. My foster dog was TERRIBLE about it the first several days he was here, my female stopped him cold, but my male didn't make the message strong enough. He did stop after a couple of days of being with my dogs all the time, but we had to intervene and be very firm about it.

In your case since it's at the dog park, the best thing to do is pull him off, tell him no, leash him up and keep him in your control, you can try giving him some freedom after a few minutes, but everytime he does it you have to stop him again. Be good owners, don't let him behave that way, I personally get really irritated at owners in the dog park who won't stop their dogs from mounting, they always say "oh they are dogs they do that". NOT!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

My dog has yet to hump anyone or any dog (he has mounted other dogs, but never long enough to do anything) BUT every morning that I take him out of his crate he gets TOO EXCITED.

He starts by humping the air and his penis is erect and extended out. Even if I grab him by the muzzle his hips are still going :doh: It takes a few minutes of holding his head for him to calm back down...trust me...it's not fun cleaning doggy fluids off the carpet.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Humping does not always mean dominence, it can mean playing also. Humping is something that a lot of them will do when younger, and one thing that I found that has helped is having another dog that will knock them down a few times and this usually ends it all together since another dog knows there language the best and can teach it the best. Bianka done this with Kody when he was younger, it simply wasn't tolerated by her. No aggression whatsoever, she just shook him down everytime he mounted.

Of course, it is best to have a trustworthy dog that is well trained to teach them there lessons. A dog park is not the best place for this to take place.


----------

